# Large Lump on his Lip :(



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this on Peek, but we were watching a movie today and he looked up at me and I almost fell over in horror. He's 6 years old and never had a health issue and now this!! It's Sunday night and my vet isn't open right now but I'm taking him in first thing in the morning. My first thought was the dreaded "C", but it's soft, reddish and looks more infected in my eye's. I"m hoping it just needs to be lanced and antibiotics to heal him. Has anyone else seen this on their chi?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!! Poor thing. It might be an infected hair follicle. I definitely would get it checked out. It will probably have to be lanced.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you! I do hope it's anything but cancer. I can't believe I didn't see it earlier. Doesn't help that I've been getting use to progressive lenses the past week. Argggggghhhh
He's eating and still chewing on his nylabones but when I touch it he cries. I'll post what the vet says when we get back home tomorrow.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Think positive. Most likely an easy fix!! Look forward to the update.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little fellow, that looks so sore.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Poor little guy, I hope it's nothing serious!! To me my first thought would be an infection. Get better soon x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like an infected follicle or a pimple that needs to be cleared up. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks soft and just like a infected pimple or something, nothing to worry about most likely. Just clean him and get some antibiotic salve on it  My Baby get stuff like that too sometimes, a lot smaller though...I just glean it with a cloth with warm water and alcohol on and it goes away. 

XOXO


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Poor little guy! Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for the tip. I put polysporin on it last night after googling that it's safe for dogs and this morning it did go down, but still there. I called the vet and the skin specialist is in tomorrow, so I booked the appointment. She said if it went down some, then it most likely isn't sinister. It also doesn't seem so sore and red like yesterday. She said it may be an allergy and I did add sardines to his diet the past few days which may be the culprit. Also noticed him licking his feet alot last night so I think we're onto something. Either way, he goes in tomorrow at 3:30 for his exam. It's terrifying when you kid gets these lumps and bumps!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Do let us know how it turns out. It sure looks angry and red. It may just burst on its own, if you apply warm compresses on it.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Susan. I'll try that this afternoon, though he's not going to like it. Everyt ime I look at him, he turns that side of his face into a blanket thinking "don't touch it, don't mess with it, don't even look at it."


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

How old is he?

Hopefully just a localized infection, however, mast cell tumors can look similar. 

Hoping for good news at the vet, keep us updated.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

He's 6 years old. I'm hoping for the best, preparing for the worst.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Results are in. The lump went down to nothing today but still took him to the vet. It looks like he bit his lip and it got infected. The polysporin helped bring the infection down so he's fine that way.
My suprise is that she diagnosed him with luxating patellas in both legs so now I must go search for info on this. Poor kid. I never saw the signs.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Glad to hear it was nothing serious. Prince had surgery last Wednesday on one of his legs for luxating patella although he has it in both. If you need any advice or anything just ask had a tough few weeks making the decision to have him operated on x


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you. I've actually been reading your posts and learning so much. You and Prince are both so brave!! 
Right now we're trying the holistic way, but come spring, I'm taking him back for xrays and such to see if surgery is the best option. It gives me lots of time to do my homework, and this forum has the best information.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

We didn't plan on having it so soon but when the specialist said it could be done tomorrow we thought we might as well get it over and done with.. Don't be scared of the surgery, Prince came fighting back straight away . Like I said if you need any help just ask  good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

If he is 6 years old and seem ok with his legs, I woulden*t operate..the vet always tell me my boy needs it too, and he is six now as well..SOME just want to make money  they can live perfectly the rest of theit life with PL  

Good luck with the lump as well.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Rochelle said:


> Results are in. The lump went down to nothing today but still took him to the vet. It looks like he bit his lip and it got infected. The polysporin helped bring the infection down so he's fine that way.
> My suprise is that she diagnosed him with luxating patellas in both legs so now I must go search for info on this. Poor kid. I never saw the signs.


If he has no symptoms of patellar luxation, I wouldn't jump to surgery just yet. Romeo is almost 7, has grade 1 & 2 luxating patellas. He has had them since he was 18 months and has no symptoms. My vet down in VA didn't advise surgery and my vet up here in PA also says surgery is unnecessary. She said if he was having mobility problems or pain, then surgery may help. I just keep him a good weight and keep him active. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions and I definitely won't be rushing into surgery. The vet didn't tell me what grade it was and he's got the walk where both legs circle inward. At the vet he had one leg up that was quivering. That's when she mentioned the petalla. 
I am giving him Omega 3 and glucosamine to help lubricate the joints. Also, no more stairs. I will be carrying him up and down from now on.


----------

